# enalapril maleate



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi everyone,i have been so busy lately and really miss this forum and have been doing lots of reading on all the post,lots of great info.Well our husky will be 16 years old in a few more months,i have been taking the best care of her and had a close call the other day,i believe she had a seizure,we were outside and she had went to the bathroom and then she got sick,right after that she went down slowly and her legs were outstretched,i held her and kept her calm even though she was out of it,it seemed like forever,i was saying please not yet,she raised her head and i slowly checked her out before letting her up,whew,we made it in the house and she took a nap and started getting right back to her regular self.I have been concerned about the heart med she is on called enalapril,and have spoken to the vet,but has anyone else here have had any of thier pets have side affects from this med?The heat has been really humid and hot and that dont help matters much,i am just trying to get to the bottom of things with our girl,the doctor keeps telling me its all a part of her aging,with the ups and downs she has been going through as of lately.We have had her blood work and all the other things checked out.Im just trying to keep her around as long as we possible,and i know alot of you here are in the same boat,God Bless You All...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

did she vomit? is that what you mean by her getting sick?

when you spoke to your vet, did he say it was possible that she had a vagal response to the drug?

which includes fainting.....is it possible that she fainted? not seized?


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes she did vomit,i had just fed her and gave her the med,but you may be right,she very well could have fainted.That does put me at ease a little,its just been a struggle keeping her stool regular,its ok one min. and then pudding the next,she was constipated for a few days and would have to run in and out of the heat a few times and that could be what made her faint.Im in touch with the vet and im taking her in again on Saturday for another check up.Thank you so much for your response..


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't know for sure....

she could just as easily had a small stroke or a seizure, which is also not uncommon with this medication and she is 16...

what are you feeding her that her stools are so inconsistent? have they always been that way?


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I spoke with the vet about the drug and he was pretty sure that she was ok,i told him everything i thought,and he seems to always add,that i have to keep in mind how old she is and that he is doing his best to keep her around as long as possible.,and he also said she needed to be on the heart med the rest of her life.The vet has been looking out for her all these years,i kinda want to believe what he says,Im keeping a close eye on our baby,but sometimes it seems like there may be something else,idk call me crazy...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

it may well be something else....and your vet is right. she is elderly.....

may i ask why she is on this drug? what is the diagnosis?


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Well her stools were always fine until she got up there in age,then i would cook the sweet potatoes and mix that with some turkey burger then she would straighten out,and has pretty much been a roller-coaster since,but she has been off dry food for years,so it has been canned food,along with the home cooking.I know everyone frowns at alot of some brands,but she only likes this purina prime cuts,she is really picky.But i have cooked alot in the last year.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

at 16, she can have whatever she wants...and that's not what this about, whether or not choice of food is on the approve list, ya know?

but, having said that, canned food can cause loose stools...and if you're going to home cook, you're going to want to include calcium, perhaps in the form of dried finely crushed egg shells or human grade bone meal.....this might help to solidify stools more so than sweet potatoes or pumpkin.

and it would have less sugar....too, if you took egg shells, dried them, put them through a grinder and included them in any home cooking you do....

even with canned food....

it would act as a binder.

but what is her diagnosis that calls for this drug?


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

The vet also had me buy a supplement,and that gave her the worst stools ever.I was on edge because they were seventeen dollars,i expected a little more,i even cut them in half and still they did not agree with her at all.She is so precious,i am just trying to keep her very comfortable.None of us are promised tommorrow.Thank you again for your replies.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you're welcome....


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

The vet said she had a heart condition now,and mentioned a murmer and said that isnt so bad at her age,thats how he put it,and that was a few months ago.Now he says the med is working and her heart is maintaining at our last visit.Im aware of all the other remedies as far as the egg shells and other vit. i cant type fast enough,i keep gettin signed back out ,lol.Keeps me from writing more details.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

cupybear said:


> The vet said she had a heart condition now,and mentioned a murmer and said that isnt so bad at her age,thats how he put it,and that was a few months ago.Now he says the med is working and her heart is maintaining at our last visit.Im aware of all the other remedies as far as the egg shells and other vit. i cant type fast enough,i keep gettin signed back out ,lol.Keeps me from writing more details.


LOL. sorry, i thought you wanted me to stop asking questions .....

eggs shells are not a vitamin....they would merely act as a binder for stool maintenance....

she's sixteen years old and i appreciate that you want to keep her around longer...

you could give her bovine colostrum and a probiotic....to help her gut flora and immunity so that she can shake off the side effects from the drug...


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

I understand,and will look into that right away,thank you again for sharing your knowledge.I am playing hell trying to type fast,,,lol..thanks again.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

take your time.....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

My 11 yr old Chihuahua is on Enalapril and has been for about 3-1/2 yrs. He's in congestive heart failure and has a grade 5 murmur now. He's a medical train wreck and has been in various stages of bad health since I got him at age 3. He's on several other meds too and has no ill side effects from them that I can see. He's been doing pretty well considering all his issues.
Sixteen is a tough age for any dog I think and it's wonderful that your Husky is still with you. Clearly you've been a great care taker to have reached that milestone. I wish you all the best and hope you guys have more quality time ahead of you.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry you are going through this. Dogs with heart disease often collapse so that could be the reason for the episode.


----------



## cupybear (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all for your replies,i have been watching her very closely,and she seems to have a little stagger here and there at times,which i can imagine at her age that it has to be tough.I will try some of the colostrum and see how she does with that,i have read alot about it and i really like everything that it can do for not only pets,but ourselves also.I cant believe i have never heard of it,i was ordering supplements like crazy over the years,due to my wife and i being vegs.


----------

